# Hi All



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 14, 2010)

I am not new but i was away for 2 years!! i was busy with my personal life, went into depression mode but i thought to myself, who cares? and i am back!! i am starting buying makeup and clothes and i am starting to blog. Specktra ladies used to be my therapists LOL and that i should have not ignored Specktra for those years but hey stuff happened! Now i am back, catching up with posts! =)) cant wait to see more FOTD!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome back!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## teeezyy (Apr 15, 2010)

the specktra community is glad to have you back!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

welcome back to the forum hun!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome back!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome Back!  And fellow Buffy fan here.


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome back!  Yay for Buffy fans!


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

It's soo good to have you back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------

